

Google Reader is Already Gone - NateDad
http://www.google.com/intl/en/about/products/

======
NateDad
Noticed that it dropped off the "More" dropdown, and doesn't even show up
under "even more".

You can still get there directly, however: <http://www.google.com/reader>

